# Room at Megaplex Available



## sonartoo (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey all due to some problems on my end I now have some
space available in my room.  2 spaces.  Girls only
though.  The room is Thursday arrival day to Monday
leaving day.  So the full weekend with access to all
the dead dog parties you want to go to as long as it
doesn't come back to the room.  Here are the rules for
my room.  If you don't like these rules don't ask to
be in my room.

- No Boys... It's not because this is a girls club it
is because I have two minors staying in the room.
-No Porn.. same reason.  Minors
- No smoking Drinking or anything else of the sort. 
once again Minors.
- No to little cursing.  this is a personal thing,
- No ordering anything from the tv or room service. 
That gets tacked onto my credit card and I don't want
that.  
- No using the hotel phone...  if you need to make a
phone call, and don't have a phone of your own, you
can use mine.  
- No bringing people back to the room if you do not
have the approval of over half of the room.  This
keeps people from possibly feeling uncomfortable near
someone they don't know.  It is also part of keeping
minors in my room.
- You have to pay your part of the bill

If these don't bother you and you are of the female
influence, then come email me at lumanance@yahoo.com
or just respond here.


----------

